# Viper pilot colors?



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There doesn't seem to be a color guide for the little feller, and I don't have the series on DVD. Anybody got some color screen shots of the flight suit & Helmet, plz?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Looks to be almost like an anodized type of green color with a flat gray, drab or brownish(?) vest. Helmet looks to be that anodized or metallic look too and may vary in color from the suit. I'm thinking if I paint the suit silver then use several coats of clear green over it, then paint the flat parts over that, it might be pretty close.
























And here's a link with some additional helmet shots.
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...a=N&rlz=1B3GGGL_en___US358&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Actually, the directions DO list colors for the pilot figure in the paint guide.

"Pilot Flight Suit irridescent green - mix 3 parts Model Masters #1715 interior green with 2 parts Testors Enamel #1144 metallic gold."

I painted mine with that mix and it turned out great. A little weathering and some dark gray for the vest, a little flat black for the gloves and boots, and a bit of gold leaf for the helmet visor.


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

MartinHatfield said:


> ...
> I painted mine with that mix and it turned out great...


Which begs the question: is your build finished and are there more pix?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome, thanks!

(Okay, next time I'll read the text instead of looking for a diagram) :freak:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

My local hobby shops still haven't got the kits as of yet. WAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Bugfood said:


> Which begs the question: is your build finished and are there more pix?


Yes I did finish the build, but I did not take any more pics of the construction due to time constraints and the apparent lack of skill to my photography. I tool some finished pics, and I will post them along with my final notes about the build in my topic discussion.


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Cool!

Will look forward to it 

We need to see more builds!:thumbsup:

*BF*


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

MartinHatfield said:


> Actually, the directions DO list colors for the pilot figure in the paint guide.
> 
> "Pilot Flight Suit irridescent green - mix 3 parts Model Masters #1715 interior green with 2 parts Testors Enamel #1144 metallic gold."
> 
> I painted mine with that mix and it turned out great. A little weathering and some dark gray for the vest, a little flat black for the gloves and boots, and a bit of gold leaf for the helmet visor.


That will work great for the main body of the suit. The actual color is a dark metalic Green/Gold which was then weatherd with a little black, gold and silver paints). Its a very tricky color to get just right. The back scales are a dark Bronze color

The vest is a light tan color that is weatherd to a greyish color with black pannels and bronze pipping that match the back scales and gold buckles in the center of the chest.

Cuffs are silver, the gloves are half black and half grey with a yellow stripe. The boots are mostly green with black (matches the suit) with silver highlights.

If anyone would like pics I can shoot them and have them up fairly quick.

Helmets:

Viper helmets are Silver with gold highlights, Raptor Helmets are Gold with dark gold highlights. Vintage Razor helmets are the same, but have now "viper eyes" on the top of the helmets.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pics would be much appreciated, yes, thanks.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I've stumbled across these two collections of screengrabs from the series:

Galactica BBS

BSG Screencaps

Between the two you can find a reference photo of almost anything from the series, it just takes a little looking. And here's a collection of images of the CGI Viper Mk II from ZOIC:

Viper MkII by ZOIC


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll get the pics up a little later today. I have the original fabric with no weathering and a screen used raptor suit.


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

*BSG Flightsuit Colors & Pics*

Here are some shots of the BSG Flight suits. The Suit on the left is a screen used Raptor Suit and the suit on the right is my custom Viper suit made from the all the same fabric. The screen used one is lighty weatherd while my custom suit is not.

The actual color of the fabric is a dark metalic Green/Gold, made by Sommers from their Croma Line. The fabric wasthen weatherd with a little black, gold and silver paints). Its a very tricky color to get just right. The bronze like back scales is Marcasite fabric also from Sommers.

In the second pic the the top one is the viper and the bottom the raptor.

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a98/CMANavy/BSG Real Props/IMG_3959.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a98/CMANavy/BSG Real Props/IMG_3968.jpg

The vest is a light tan colored sued that is weatherd to a greyish color with black pannels and bronze pipping that match the back scales and gold (very weatherd gold) buckles in the center of the chest and stomach.

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a98/CMANavy/BSG Real Props/IMG_3965.jpg

Cuffs are silver, the gloves are half black and half grey with a yellow stripe. The boots are mostly green with black (matches the suit) with silver highlights.

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a98/CMANavy/BSG Real Props/IMG_3961.jpg

Screedused boot on the right, idealized on the left.
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a98/CMANavy/BSG Real Props/IMG_3972.jpg

Patches:

Here are the 4 patches found on most suits, all are screen used except the Galactica patch but it is the from the same roll of fabric as the production patches. The Pegasus is a blue/purple, Raptor light blue and the Viper is a light tan, not white.

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a98/CMANavy/BSG Real Props/IMG_3969.jpg



Helmets:

Viper helmets are Silver with gold highlights, Raptor Helmets are Gold with dark gold highlights. Vintage Razor helmets are the same, but have now "viper eyes" on the top of the helmets.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Great pictures, but they could be a great deal smaller. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yikes! So _many _screen caps, so little time! :lol:

If anybody finds a good shot of the helmet, I'd appreciate a link.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

*Photo posting*

CMANavy --

These are great pictures, but they are far too large to post here! Please don't post photos that huge!

I've converted the photos from your post to links in the meantime. They are worth looking at.

--Henry


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the photos. I was wondering what the rectangle on one of the cuffs was.

Here is a link for a photo of the gloves:
http://archive.propworx.com/1006/Week_1/33


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

g_xii said:


> CMANavy --
> 
> These are great pictures, but they are far too large to post here! Please don't post photos that huge!
> 
> ...


I will get them resized, sorry about that.



Xenodyssey said:


> Thanks for the photos. I was wondering what the rectangle on one of the cuffs was.
> 
> Here is a link for a photo of the gloves:
> http://archive.propworx.com/1006/Week_1/33


The gloves are made by Ironclad and the velcro securing strap was removed and the rectangle of neopreen with velcro replaced it.


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 29, 2000)

*my Pilot*

finished this up last night.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

That looks great Thanatos! great work on the details that really bring it to the next level.


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 29, 2000)

MartinHatfield said:


> That looks great Thanatos! great work on the details that really bring it to the next level.


Well thank you very much!
Should start painting the viper tonight.


----------

